# SB Live! Creative EMU10k1 Audio Processor (WDM)



## Subversion (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey there, new to the forums, i have been going around an looking at all the different topics and found heaps of things similar to my case but nothing in those topics helped.

Firstly. My Computer.

XP Pro.
Motherboard Name: Gigabyte GA-K8N Pro-SLI
Service Pack 3

Other info i don't think is necessary.

I have just reformatted my computer. XP pro installed, all motherboard drivers installed, etc etc (all up to date).

*Ok my problem.*
Everything works perfectly except for the sound. There is no sound. But more correctly according to my device manager, theres a _*yellow exclamation mark*_ next to *Creative EMU10K1 Audio Processor (WDM) *.

I have a Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 Digital Sound card. (installed via PCI)
The original inbuilt card is a Realtek AC'97. (which funnily enough doesn't seem to work either when i remove the pci card).

When I get info from device manager about the creative emu10k1 it says:

_ "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)"_

Fair enough. I have reinstalled motherboard drivers, sound card drivers, (both from the disc and also the latest ones online) checked connections internal and external of my case, all with no solution to making this little exclamation mark F*** off.

By the way, when i attempted to install a new sound card driver, windows would say NO and tell me:

_ "Setup could not detect any Sound Blaster Audio card on your system. Please ensure your Sound Blaster hardware is properly installed before running this Setup program. Setup will now exit."_

I managed to get past that by extracting the installation to a random place and then going to device manager and manually updating the drivers and pointing them to the right direction, only to always have the result come up as:

_ "Cannot Continue the Hardware Update Wizard" _ ... implying that it was the most recent version.

*Anyways. Here is what I know.*
-------------------------------------------------------
* I don't need to go to the websites to get motherboard drivers or sound card drivers. This fails every time to the same messages as stated above.
* My built in Realtek AC'97 is disabled in bios.
* All my speakers are connected and working as intended.
* The computer is reformatted, there is no viruses, spyware, etc etc
* My built in Realtek AC'97 doesn't work at providing sound either, if i load it independently it also has an exclaimation mark next to it.
* I do not need to delete all sound devices and restart and let them get auto detected. Auto dectect always leaves me with the yellow exclaimation mark.

*
So I ask your help...*
-------------------------------------------------------
If anyone knows a simple answer as to what is wrong I would gladly appreciate it. This is driving me nuts, i have never had problems with my sound card or speakers before. I don't know what to do.

I'm about to rage lol. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Subversion (Nov 21, 2008)

bump please.


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Was the card installed when you reinstalled the OS?

Because of the complete rebuild of your OS, I would have installed the Live! card AFTER the OS was in. This way, it would allow all devices to settle in properly.

The Live! series was notorious in having software glitches - my own likes to drop some of the upper 'surround sound' options, which only come back when fully reinstalled - and that may be a fix for you as well - check Add/Remove Software and see just how many times the Sound Blaster software is in there. It sometimes, if loaded mutiple times, may show up twice, which will confuse the system, and require removal of them.

What you may want to do also is a clean restart on this card. - remove it, delete the software, reinstall it and then reload the software.

The problem is, seeing that BOTH the onboard sound (when enabled) and the Live! card are failing to function makes me think there is something a bit deeper here not working. When you reinstalled the OS, did you ever clear out the CMOS? Also, you say you have the RealTek diasbled in the BIOS - does it 'see' the Live! card? (It should.)

A-N


----------

